# Fromme



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

It's a great food. We've been using the Fromm Salmon ala Veg for a couple months. That and Eagle Pack Holistic are about my faves for kibble.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't use it, but suppose to be a good one.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=8&cat=3


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I like the fact that it is manufactured by a long standing independent family run business. Check out their website.... www.frommfamily.com Quality ingredients and stringent quality control.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Any ideas how it would hold up against California Natural and/or Purina EN? I know EN is a prescription, but I'm wondering if the ingredients are basic enough that they would be good for a sensitive GI.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

THe site says at least the "4star" is good for allergies.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Do you feed wet or dry? Or a combo? Do you have any opinions on their treats or gravy? I'm doing a lot of research, but hearing real testimonials is great.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I do a "topping" on their evening meal of either The Honest Kitchen ( a dehydrated raw ) or the canned Trippett's tripe. I'm feeding 4 and split a can between the four of them and on THK nights, I mix up a cup of mix with the warm water, and they share that. They LOVE it..... no picky eaters here.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

I feed Fromm to both my girls. But they just raised the price of it, and its getting kind of ridiculous.. the Surf and Turf Fromm is at $79 a bag.. Cedars breeder feeds it and she recommended that her pups be kept on it or a higher quality food so we switched Chloe to it too and they do well on it.. 
Its nice cause everytime we go we buy a different flavour. You can switch between the flavours no problem, and they love them all so far!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine are on the Surf and Turf(dry) and love it....I havent had any problems with it what so ever. I did buy a couple of cans of wet yesterday and added a tablespoon to there food and they loved it as well.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

This is GREAT advice! Thank you so much for sharing. The price isn't that bad at our doggy daycare I don't think. We currently use California Natural and I believe it's around $50 for a 30 pound bag.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Is 19% fat content too high?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The Salmon ala Veg is 16% fat. We haven't had problems.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The Surf and Turf around here is 63.99 for a 28.6 lb bag


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

I was looking at the Salmon and Veg's. Benny is currently on Eagle Pack Anchovy, sardines and salmon. He has had such food sensitivities, aka soft stool, gas issues on so many foods. I may have to bookmark this one, and try it. Any advice out there?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

skeller said:


> I was looking at the Salmon and Veg's. Benny is currently on Eagle Pack Anchovy, sardines and salmon. He has had such food sensitivities, aka soft stool, gas issues on so many foods. I may have to bookmark this one, and try it. Any advice out there?



I've been alternating between the EP holistic duck and the Fromms salmon ala veg. Personally, with Benny's probs, I would stick with the EP if he's handling it well. I think the Fromm's is a bit richer.


----------



## agoldenliferanch (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi...Fromm dry has a great ingredient panel and is a solid choice for those who have access to it and can afford it. The price mentioned above at 79.00 is Canadian pricing which is much higher than in the states, although that gap appears to be narrowing if some are paying over $60.00 for a 28.5 bag. Just for everyone's information, Fromm cans are manufactured in China although they claim to be looking for an American plant...from their website - 

Where is your product made? 
All of our dry pet food and treats are made in the USA at our own USDA-inspected plant in Wisconsin. Presently our canned food and gravies are made at a human food plant regulated by the FDA, USDA, CFIA, and European Union in China. We are actively searching for a US facility to produce our cans but we have not found a plant that measures up to our strict quality standards. Rest assured the cans we currently produce are of extremely high quality, completely safe, and government inspected. 
Sounds like they've taken all the precautions but China is still China, FYI.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

agoldenliferanch said:


> Hi...Fromm dry has a great ingredient panel and is a solid choice for those who have access to it and can afford it. The price mentioned above at 79.00 is Canadian pricing which is much higher than in the states, although that gap appears to be narrowing if some are paying over $60.00 for a 28.5 bag. Just for everyone's information, Fromm cans are manufactured in China although they claim to be looking for an American plant...from their website -
> 
> Where is your product made?
> All of our dry pet food and treats are made in the USA at our own USDA-inspected plant in Wisconsin. Presently our canned food and gravies are made at a human food plant regulated by the FDA, USDA, CFIA, and European Union in China. We are actively searching for a US facility to produce our cans but we have not found a plant that measures up to our strict quality standards. Rest assured the cans we currently produce are of extremely high quality, completely safe, and government inspected.
> Sounds like they've taken all the precautions but China is still China, FYI.


Yeah, don't think I'd chance the cans. I TRY to avoid anything manufactured in China.


----------



## fourgoldens (Dec 29, 2007)

We've been long time users, over 20 yrs. The current "classic" formula was one of the first foods naturally presevered back in the 1980's (at least in my area). The boys have been on the 4 Star (all varieties) and Surf N Turf for the last few years and have done exceptional. Their favorites are the salmon ala veg and whitefish ala veg. I'll top off their evening meal sometimes with a can treat such as Core, EVO, Evanger and with proper ventilation... Trippett's Green Tripe. Must be lucky in my area, 4 Star is $40 -30lb, Surf N Turf is $46 -26lb and the Gold is $37 -33lb.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

fourgoldens said:


> We've been long time users, over 20 yrs. The current "classic" formula was one of the first foods naturally presevered back in the 1980's (at least in my area). The boys have been on the 4 Star (all varieties) and Surf N Turf for the last few years and have done exceptional. Their favorites are the salmon ala veg and whitefish ala veg. I'll top off their evening meal sometimes with a can treat such as Core, EVO, Evanger and with proper ventilation... Trippett's Green Tripe. Must be lucky in my area, 4 Star is $40 -30lb, Surf N Turf is $46 -26lb and the Gold is $37 -33lb.


Where in Tampa do you buy yours from?


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

agoldenliferanch said:


> Where is your product made?
> All of our dry pet food and treats are made in the USA at our own USDA-inspected plant in Wisconsin. *Presently our canned food and gravies are made at a human food plant regulated by the FDA, USDA, CFIA, and European Union in China. **We are actively searching for a US facility to produce our cans but we have not found a plant that measures up to our strict quality standards. Rest assured the cans we currently produce are of extremely high quality, completely safe, and government inspected. *
> Sounds like they've taken all the precautions but China is still China, FYI.


They were at the top of my list to begin researching, but I really have problems with the above statement. It is absolutely ludicrous. I find it very hard to believe that there is a manufacturing plant anywhere in China that can produce anything that exceeds the quality standards and food safety that can be met here in the US. Even our ability to manufacture safe food is questionable. I actually feel less safe when you tell me your plants are regulated by the FDA and the USDA. Just look at the Peanut Corp. recall. It was a complete failure on the part of the government to correct long standing problems. Furthermore, I also find it hard to believe that a company with such strict quality standards as Fromm believes it can control its quality better a half a world a way than it can here....they can't.


----------



## Hamlet (Dec 12, 2008)

I have been feeding my boys the Fromm 4-star. They love it and are doing great on it. Some of the prices I am reading about are quite high. I pay $41.99 USD for the large bag.


----------



## fourgoldens (Dec 29, 2007)

Maggie's Mom....We buy Fromm from our Pet Supply Plus store in New Port Richey. The owners of the store are very nice and accomodating. Fromm is not a stocked item, but they special order it in for me. I place the order by Thursday and it comes in on the following Monday.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

fourgoldens said:


> Maggie's Mom....We buy Fromm from our Pet Supply Plus store in New Port Richey. The owners of the store are very nice and accomodating. Fromm is not a stocked item, but they special order it in for me. I place the order by Thursday and it comes in on the following Monday.


Hmmmmmmmmmm we just got a pet supply plus store, I know they dont stock it but I wonder if they special order it and they would be cheaper then what im paying for it.


----------

